# Antonio Carraro 9400 power steering



## Hamptond (Mar 28, 2013)

The low pressure light is on and the 3 point lift works fine but the steering is not working on this Antonio Carraro tractor. I have changed oil and filters.......any ideas?


----------



## tractor bob (Jun 8, 2010)

Just got one of them myself, also had a TRX 8400 & TTR HST.
The control oil for the steering, 4WD, PTO & diff locks comes from the small pump at the front & is supplied from the rear gearbox ( it is full I take it? )
The 3PL is supplied from a separate pump.
You need to confirm you still have control oil pressure. Do the diff locks work OK, can you take it out of 4WD, Does the PTO work OK.
The fact you have the warning light on indicates you may have low control pressure. I should point out my LP light often comes up at low revs but is OK above 2000rpm
I also had steering & PTO control oil problems after I changed the oil filter, air got trapped & the pump would not prime. I ended up disconnecting the pump discharge pipe & started the engine for about 10 secs, I lost a bit of oil but everything worked OK after that. If you do try this make sure you fully disconnect the pipe, dont just loosen the connection as you dont want to end up with oil discharging under pressure as it can be very dangerous.


----------

